# Rocky Moutain 2015



## na!To (23. Juli 2014)

Hier kommen demnächst Infos des 2015er Lineups rein.

Das Blizzard ist ja schon offiziell Vorgestellt worden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04...to-rl-federgabel-fuer-trails-schnee-und-sand/

Stay tuned!


----------



## hugolost (23. Juli 2014)

Neues Flatline und ich hoffe ein neues Slayer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (26. Juli 2014)

Aus der Kristallkugel ...

Flatline in Carbon
Kein Slayer nächstes Jahr

Edit: 
Thunderbolt ebenfalls in Carbon


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Juli 2014)




----------



## Deleted 10349 (4. August 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr! Anhang anzeigen 310383



... ohje


----------



## na!To (4. August 2014)

Wieso "ohje"? Begründung?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. August 2014)

hugolost schrieb:


> Neues Flatline und ich hoffe ein neues Slayer.



was ist denn am aktuellen slayer schlecht?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. August 2014)

* und jetzt kommt wieder das Gerede von Plastik und leichter usw...*


----------



## Deleted 10349 (5. August 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Wieso "ohje"? Begründung?



... weil ich mich an die schönen Neon-80er erinnert gefühlt hab.
BTW: Glaube nicht das ich hier irgendwelche Kommentare begründen müsste ...


----------



## na!To (5. August 2014)

Oh man, man kann auch alles in den falschen Hals bekommen 

Das "ohje" war herrlich nichtssagend. Und mich interessiert einfach was genau diese Reaktion ausgelöst hat. Finde Postings in denen dann auch was steht, in einem Forum einfach interessanter. 
Die Alternative wäre, dass es (deinen Post) keiner liest, du somit keine Beachtung findest, und in der Schlußfolgerung eigentlich gar nicht erst posten brauchst. Aber das kann ja nicht der Sinn sein?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (5. August 2014)

@na!To ... mir ist einfach der Befehlston aufgestossen, aber egal ... Schwamm drüber





Hier sieht die Farbe der Altitudes weniger neon aus ... lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.luke (5. August 2014)

Ab morgen weiß man mehr


----------



## mr.luke (5. August 2014)




----------



## na!To (6. August 2014)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> @na!To ... mir ist einfach der Befehlston aufgestossen, aber egal ... Schwamm drüber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie du einen Befehlston in abgetippter Schrift erkennst ist mir ein Rätsel  Aber lassen wir das.

Die Farben sehen in echt deutlich besser aus als auf Fotos, richtiges Neon gibts dabei nich. Was mich zu einem, von zwei, Problemen (für mich) im Design führt: Es gibt nur noch matte Nasslacke an allen Bikes. Des weiteren stört mich, das ein richtiges (Rocky)Rot quasie komplett verschwunden ist. Das eine Thunderbolt und Element RSL, welche mattes Rot haben, sehen imho auch eher wie billige Spielzeugbikes ala Cube, Ghost etc. aus. Die Topmodelle erinnern mich von der Farbgebung auch eher an Yeti, als an Rocky.
Mal sehen, wie gut die Design Entscheidung beim potenziellen Kunden angenommen wird.

/Von der Ausstattung hat sich einiges zum besseren gewendet. U.a. deutlich mehr Shimano, grade bei den Bremsen.
Meine aktuellen Favoriten sind das Vertex 950 RSL (geile Farbe) und ein gewisses, neues Fully Modell in der BC Edition. Aber dazu mehr am Freitag


----------



## Climax_66 (8. August 2014)

Ab sofort 2015 er Modelle im Shop in Alzenau verügbar!


----------



## solberg (8. August 2014)

Und ist schon ein Flatline oder Nachfolger aufgetaucht?


----------



## hugolost (8. August 2014)

Kein Slayer und kein Flatline im aktuellen Katalog.

Vanderham ist zu sehen mit einem neuen DH Carbon Bike noch ohne Name: Erhältlich, wenn es Vollendet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. August 2014)

Slayer SS scheint auch nicht mehr da zu sein... dann wird's 2015 eben ein Ticket S, wenns mitm Geld passt...


----------



## All-Mountain (9. August 2014)

Hier kann man sich den 2015er Katalog downloaden:
https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/bcf41f0a6022088e7cd6750cf72257a020140808132207/99c2af
Jetzt bin ich mal auf die neuen Preise gespannt


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. August 2014)

Ich finds irgendwie schade, wenn ich z.B. bei Facebook von Fahrern des eigentlich ältesten Freeride Teams, die sich immer als big mountain rider bezeichnen, lese,wie geil doch ein Thunderbolt oder Altitude oder Element ist und Rocky alles zwischen Altitude und Dh Bike eingestampft hat...


----------



## SlayerLover (9. August 2014)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...lange vergeblich auf ein neues Slayer gewartet und jetzt kommt keines...
Das Altitude als mögliche Alternative in der Rally Edition nur 1x, dazu mit X Fusion Komponenten in der günstigen Ausführung zu diesen Wucherpreisen...nein Danke !
Braucht sich Rocky Mountain nicht wundern, wenn ihnen die Kunden weglaufen !


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. August 2014)

Klar, das Attitude Rally wäre ganz nett, aber für beim günstigen sind einfach die Teile zu mies, vergleichen mit den 2015er Speiseeis Enduros u.a. ...


----------



## Climax_66 (10. August 2014)

Mein 2011 Slayer ist nach wie vor geil und macht Laune, aber es war doch immer so das Rocky das Slayer nicht jährlich neu erfindet geile Räder die das Rocky Feeling in sich tragen brauchen Zeit. Finds gut das Rocky sich nicht dem industriellen Zwang der Marktwirtschaft mit macht. Rocky ist und war nicht kein Bike für die Masse der potenziellen Kundschaft.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. August 2014)

Dass nicht jedes Jahr ein neu entworfenes Bike bzw. überarbeitetes Bike kommen muss, ist klar- trotzdem wäre ein 180mm Freerider schön gewesen und hätte auch gut ins Rocky Portfolio gepasst- auch wenn diese Art der Bikes im Moment sicherlich nicht das sind, wonach die Massen schreien...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. August 2014)

Interessantes Line-Up. Wo ist jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen Instinct und Thunderbolt. Und Thunderbolt BC Edition und Instinct? Doch nicht bei Aggressive Trail Riding und Trailriding?

Auch interessante  Lackierungen. Schrieb nicht irgendwo einer "Haben die jetzt den Designer von Cube eingestellt"?

Schade, schade, die Bikes selber sind echt gut, aber Lackierung und auch das Selbstverständnis, es im Katalog rüber kommt, wirken zwanghaft jugendlich. Weiß nicht, ob die Positionierung der Marke damit gelingt.

An die Slayer-Vermisser: Da ist doch was mit 160 im Angebot. Außerdem: wenn das DH-Bike fertig ist, wird die Philosophie auf das neue Slayer übertragen werden. Also late MY2016.

Schätze, am Gardasse gibt es das DH-Bike (bis zur Eurobike hätte man gerade noch warten können), nächsten Spätsommer dann das Slayer mit dem angepassten Hinterbau des DH-Bikes.


----------



## Climax_66 (10. August 2014)

Das Instinkt ist echt geil, die Farbe kommt in real auch anders rüber als auf Bilder.Gestern mal begutachtet. Aber stimmt schon eher ruhig bei Rocky dieses Jahr, die Ruhe vor dem Sturm vielleicht?


----------



## na!To (11. August 2014)

Schön und unbeabsichtigt in Szene gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. August 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> .... Aber stimmt schon eher ruhig bei Rocky dieses Jahr, die Ruhe vor dem Sturm hoffentlich!


----------



## Bond007 (16. August 2014)

Ich möchte mir im Herbst - sobald es verfügbare Stückzahlen gibt - das *VERTEX 950 oder 970* holen, die entsprechenden Ausstattungsinfos hab ich vom Händler schon bekommen.

Kann mir einer von Euch ein paar Eindrücke von der *Manitou Marvel Pro-Gabel* schildern? Hab im Netz so gut wie keine aussagekräftigen Infos gefunden.

Die RockShox SID RL29 beim 970er ist sicherlich eine gute Spur besser, oder?


----------



## LuisWoo (17. August 2014)

Kommt darauf an, was du mit besser meinst. Die RS ist leichter, dafür sportlich straff abgestimmt. Die Marvel arbeitet besser durch den gesamten Federwegsbereich, ist aber auch schwerer. Für mich ist die Marvel die perfekte Trailgabel. Passt z. B. besser in ein Bike wie das Thunderbolt. Im leichten Race-Hardtail wäre die Sid sicherlich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## na!To (17. August 2014)

Für alle die nachdem neuen DH'ler lächzen 

http://nsmb.com/thomas-vanderhams-rocky-mountain-prototype/


----------



## Climax_66 (17. August 2014)

Guckst Du.


----------



## pndrev (18. August 2014)

Dann bin ich ja froh, 2013 noch ein Slayer erwischt zu haben.


----------



## All-Mountain (18. August 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja froh, 2013 noch ein Slayer erwischt zu haben.


Naja, ich hatte gestern mit meinem Slayer auf Tour einen doppelten Durchschlag und nur einen Schlauch dabei. Mit mir waren nur 27,5er und 29er-Bikes unterwegs.  Ich kam mir echt als Exot vor...


----------



## bestmove (18. August 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja froh, 2013 noch ein Slayer erwischt zu haben.


Sehe ich auch so 
Mein Slayer womit auch Parkbesuche drin sind bleibt ein 26" Bike! Wendiger und verspielter wird es nicht mit größeren Raddurchmesser ...


----------



## All-Mountain (19. August 2014)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass mir ein 27,5 Slayer mehr Spaß bringt Aber ich war schon erschrocken wie schnell die MTB-Gemeinde einen neuen Standard (27,5"), den die Bike Industrie eben mal so ohne sinnvollen Grund auf den Markt wirft, mitmacht.

Auf 29er-Bikes  war ich schon oft draufgesessen, da hat mich bis jetzt noch keines überzeugt. Da sitzt man m. E. zu sehr AUF dem Bike statt IM Bike integriert. Nur für die "Rennradfahrer" unter den MTBlern interessant.

Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum RM 2015 das Slayer nicht mehr weiterbaut: die Anbauteile für hochwertige 26-Zoll Bikes werden schon rarer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (19. August 2014)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass mir ein 27,5 Slayer mehr Spaß bringt Aber ich war schon erschrocken wie schnell die MTB-Gemeinde einen neuen Standard (27,5"), den die Bike Industrie eben mal so ohne sinnvollen Grund auf den Markt wirft, mitmacht.
> 
> Auf 29er-Bikes  war ich schon oft draufgesessen, da hat mich bis jetzt noch keines überzeugt. Da sitzt man m. E. zu sehr AUF dem Bike statt IM Bike integriert. Nur für die "Rennradfahrer" unter den MTBlern interessant.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum RM 2015 das Slayer nicht mehr weiterbaut: die Anbauteile für hochwertige 26-Zoll Bikes werden schon rarer.


Das Instinkt hat schon seine Daseinsberechtigung, da ich beides fahre hab ich direkten Vergleich, das Instinkt macht richtig Laune und damit kann man es auch krachen lassen. Ich nehms halt mehr für Touren da können dann auch mal ruppige Trails kommen die machen mit dem Instinkt auch Laune. Aber das Slayer ist halt das Slayer und mittlerweile sprechen ein Altitude Fahrer an ob man es verkaufen will.


----------



## All-Mountain (19. August 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Das Instinkt hat schon seine Daseinsberechtigung, da ich beides fahre hab ich direkten Vergleich, das Instinkt macht richtig Laune und damit kann man es auch krachen lassen. Ich nehms halt mehr für Touren da können dann auch mal ruppige Trails kommen die machen mit dem Instinkt auch Laune. Aber das Slayer ist halt das Slayer und mittlerweile sprechen ein Altitude Fahrer an ob man es verkaufen will.


Ich denke zur Zeit daran mir ein Upgrade meines Tourenrades, ein 2010er Alti, zuzulegen. Es soll auf jeden Fall ein Rad werden, mit dem ich noch in jeden Trail abbiegen kann, ohne an das Material denken zu müssen. Dabei soll es sehr leicht werden (soll gleichzeitig mein Element ersetzen). Im Moment verwirrt mich aber die Rocky-Produktpolitik noch sehr. Die Abgrenzung Alti, Instinkt ist mir noch klar, aber was zum Teufel fängt man mit dem Thunderbolt an? Ich denke ich muss mir die 3 Bikes mal alle Live anschauen (und fahren...).


----------



## Climax_66 (19. August 2014)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Die Abgrenzung Alti, Instinkt ist mir noch klar, aber was zum Teufel fängt man mit dem Thunderbolt an? Ich denke ich muss mir die 3 Bikes mal alle Live anschauen (und fahren...).


   Thunderbolt ersetzt das Element, aber stimmt schon Alti, Instinkt und Thunderb. liegen relativ eng bei einander ein echtes Enduro, oder gar Freerider ist nicht. Flatline 2016 munkelt man wobei das Design von Vanderhams Prototyp sieht optisch mies aus find ich.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (19. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen ...

habe bzgl. der Produktpalette mal mit meinem Dealer gequatscht, dieser hatte Gelegenheit mit ein paar Produktmanagern von Rocky zu reden und so wie ich es verstanden habe ist die Philosophie der Bikes auf den jeweiligen Fahrertyp ausgerichtet.

So ist das Element und Vertex für den "rennorientierten" CC-Fahrer gedacht.

Das Instinct ist für CC-orientierte Fahrer der mehr Federweg mag gedacht ... im Rocky Jargon vielleicht am ehesten mit SuperCrossCountry charakterisiert.

Altitude ist für den "gröberen" Einsatz gedacht, also tendenziell im ehemaligen Slayer-Bereich angesiedelt ... nennen wir es Enduro

Das Thunderbolt ist für den Endurofahrer der sich ein leichteres Bike wünscht und mit weniger Federweg leben kann.

Die Überschneidung von Instinct und Thunderbolt ist scheinbar bewusst gemacht worden, so das wirklich jeder Fahrer das richtige Bike für sich finden kann, da bei der Radgrösse die Geschmäcker halt verschieden sind.

Glaube so in etwa ist es gedacht und für mich klingt das eigentlich ganz schlüssig.


Die Äusserung das ein Altitude das Slayer nicht ersetzen kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Also mit 150mm und 650B Rädern kann ich nicht weniger grobes Zeug fahren wie mit 170mm und 26" ... ich finde die aktuelle Produktpalette eigentlich ganz ausgewogen.

Es ist in den letzten Jahren halt viel gegangen und die "neuen" Radgrössen hatten vorallem grossen Einfluss auf den kleinen und mittleren Federwegbereich und die Kapazitäten bei Rocky um neue Bikes zu entwickeln sind nicht unerschöpflich. So haben sie sich halt auf die Bikes konzentriert welche die grösste Fahrerzahl anspricht.

Die in der Vergangenheit weggefallenen Bikes wie Switch und RMX sind halt in einem Nieschenmarkt, vermutlich legt Rocky hier in den nächsten Jahren schon noch nach. Vor einigen Jahren wurde das Slayer schonmal grundlegend erneuert und ich vermute das die Jungs in Kanada schon am Reissbrett sitzen und das nächste grosse Redesign des Rocky Klassikers vorbereiten ... damit es der gewogenen Fangemeinde nicht langweilig wird


----------



## Deleted 10349 (19. August 2014)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich denke zur Zeit daran mir ein Upgrade meines Tourenrades, ein 2010er Alti, zuzulegen. Es soll auf jeden Fall ein Rad werden, mit dem ich noch in jeden Trail abbiegen kann, ohne an das Material denken zu müssen. Dabei soll es sehr leicht werden (soll gleichzeitig mein Element ersetzen). Im Moment verwirrt mich aber die Rocky-Produktpolitik noch sehr. Die Abgrenzung Alti, Instinkt ist mir noch klar, aber was zum Teufel fängt man mit dem Thunderbolt an? Ich denke ich muss mir die 3 Bikes mal alle Live anschauen (und fahren...).





All-Mountain schrieb:


> Auf 29er-Bikes  war ich schon oft draufgesessen, da hat mich bis jetzt noch keines überzeugt. Da sitzt man m. E. zu sehr AUF dem Bike statt IM Bike integriert.



Also basierend auf Deinen Aussagen wäre das Thunderbolt meine Empfehlung für Dich ... die Livebesichtigung ist sicher aufschlussreich, Probefahrt noch mehr  , das Instinct solltest Du trotz Skeptis nicht ganz ausklammern ist ein geniales Bike ...
Viel Spass bei der weiteren Evaluation ...


----------



## Climax_66 (19. August 2014)

Alti und Slayer in eine Schublade,  nee Du, ganz anderes Fahrfeeling. Das Slayer ist kompromissloser mit viel mehr Charakter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (20. August 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ab sofort 2015 er Modelle im Shop in Alzenau verügbar!


 
Gibts schon Preise? Thunderbolt 799 MSL oder BC Edition?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. August 2014)

Abgesehen davon- mitm 2011er Slayer kann man auch noch was etwas größeres runter dropen oder über den einen oder anderen großen Sprung fahren, wobei ich auch da schon im Vergleich zu einem echten Freerider ein schlechtes Gefühl hatte... mit dem Alti würd ich das nicht machen, da hätte ich zuviel Schiss, dass mit das ganze unterm Arsch wegbricht...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. August 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Flatline 2016 munkelt man wobei das Design von Vanderhams Prototyp sieht optisch mies aus find ich.



Jo. Können andere schöner...


----------



## Climax_66 (21. August 2014)

bestmove schrieb:


> Gibts schon Preise? Thunderbolt 799 MSL oder BC Edition?


Gibt ein Katalog mit Preisliste und hier kannste Ladenpreis anfragen http://www.tobsensworld.com/


----------



## desktop (21. August 2014)

Unter dem link ist der Katalog nicht mehr verfügbar. Mist. hat jemand ne andere Quelle für den Katalog?


----------



## hugolost (21. August 2014)

Das größte Thunderbolt 799MSL liegt bei *11499$*, das kleinste 750MSL liegt bei *4599$* und die 790 MSL BC Edition bei *6699$*

Ist einfach viel zu viel.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. August 2014)

Definitiv.


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2014)

Moin!
Hat jemand Infos zu den Alu-Vertex? Bilder auf der CZ Seite habe ich gesehen, die sind leider ein wenig klein.

Robert


----------



## na!To (25. August 2014)

Was willst du wissen? Die Bikes gibt es weiterhin, gleicher Rahmen wie letztes Jahr.
Fotos darf ich keine Zeigen


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Was willst du wissen? Die Bikes gibt es weiterhin, gleicher Rahmen wie letztes Jahr.
> Fotos darf ich keine Zeigen



Ausstattung, Preise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. August 2014)

Gibts aktuell einen Link zum Katalog?


----------



## endurobikeshop (28. August 2014)

hier hast du die Bilder der aktuellen Bikes die sofort zu bekommen sind
http://www.radsport-siegerland.de/?page_id=595


----------



## Flo1 (29. August 2014)

Morgen!
weiß jemand zufällig welche Dämpferlänge im Thunderbolt verbaut ist? Wird in der neuen Carbonvariante die gleich Länge verbaut?
Danke!


----------



## Dreamworks (31. August 2014)

Hier mal ein bisschen was von der Eurobike ;-)


----------



## Hillside (31. August 2014)

Kennt jemand den ungefähren deutschen Listenpreis für das 2015er Thunderbolt BC Edition?

Und evtl. auch das Gewicht?


----------



## hugolost (1. September 2014)

Laut Zeitung bike auf Facebook reichen 8999€ nicht.


----------



## Dome_2001 (1. September 2014)

Rocky will halt wieder eine exklusiv Marke werden, diesmal nicht über das Sportgerät, sondern über den Preis. Echt Schade das hier PReis / Leistung nicht mehr zusammen passt.


----------



## na!To (1. September 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den ungefähren deutschen Listenpreis für das 2015er Thunderbolt BC Edition?
> 
> Und evtl. auch das Gewicht?


Haltet mal die Füße still 

Listenpreis Thunderbolt 790MSL BC ist €6500,-


----------



## Hillside (2. September 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Haltet mal die Füße still
> 
> Listenpreis Thunderbolt 790MSL BC ist €6500,-



Das liest sich natürlich deutlich besser. Aber der originale Listenpreis von 6699 Can $ wären eigentlich nur etwas mehr als 4600 €.

Klar, Shipping, Zoll, usw., aber das sind ja fast 1900 € Preisaufschlag.

Ein Specialized Epic Expert World Cup kostet in den USA 6900 $. Das wären ca. 5250 €, das Bike hat hier aber einen Listenpreis von 5699 €, also "nur" ca. 450 € Aufschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. September 2014)

Specialized vertreibt hier selber, Bike Action will ja auch leben.

Und RM setzt halt nicht die Riesenmengen um. Da muss jedes Bike einen höheren Deckungsbeitrag leisten.


----------



## Hillside (2. September 2014)

Ja, ich verstehe das schon. Aber es ist eben ein großer Sprung. Es kommt ja dazu, dass der Listenpreis des Rocky (6699 Can $) "nur" 6140 US $ entspricht. Das bedeutet, dass das Rocky im Heimatmarkt eigentlich 750 US $ weniger kostet, als das Specialized (jeweilige Sales Tax nicht berücksichtigt). Durch den Import und Distribution dreht sich die Sache hier in Deutschland dann um. Vielleicht könnte Rocky Mountain in Deutschland mehr Bikes verkaufen, wenn man Bike Action bessere Konditionen einräumen würde.


----------



## na!To (2. September 2014)

Du hast keine Vorstellung, wie sehr BA jährlich für diese aktuellen "günstigen" Preise kämpft. Gleiches gilt für die Ausstattungspolitik seitens Rocky. Die Kanadier haben da ganz eigene Vorstellungen ...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. September 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht könnte Rocky Mountain in Deutschland mehr Bikes verkaufen, wenn man Bike Action bessere Konditionen einräumen würde.



Sicherlich. Aber wenn das von Seiten Bike Actions begonnen werden sollte, dann müssten die das Vorfinanzieren. Haben die voll Bock drauf.

Vielleicht ergibt sich bei dem Preis und der abgesetzten Menge auch das beste Verhältnis von Aufwand und Gewinn. Wie heißt das gleich noch, BWLers help, ist doch erstes Semester.


----------



## Hillside (2. September 2014)

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Absatz bei einem niedrigeren Preis so stark steigt, dass der Umsatz steigt. 

Vielleicht hat ja Rocky gar kein so großes Interesse daran, dass die Kunden in Deutschland bei Bike Action kaufen. Bei der Preisgestaltung gibt es sicher viele, die darüber nachdenken, ihr Rad im Ausland zu kaufen und einzuführen.



			
				nato schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast keine Vorstellung, wie sehr BA jährlich für diese aktuellen "günstigen" Preise kämpft. Gleiches gilt für die Ausstattungspolitik seitens Rocky. Die Kanadier haben da ganz eigene Vorstellungen …



Na, dann trage ich ja gerne dazu bei, dem weiteren "Kampf" weiteren Anlass zu geben. Ich würde nämlich gerne ein Rocky kaufen. Der Preisaufschlag ist aber ein Hindernis. Wenn es im Interesse von Bike Action wäre, teile ich das auch gerne Rocky Mountain per Mail oder persönlich mit. Eine Gelegenheit hätte ich z. B., wenn ich nächstes Jahr dort bin.


----------



## na!To (2. September 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja Rocky gar kein so großes Interesse daran, dass die Kunden in Deutschland bei Bike Action kaufen. Bei der Preisgestaltung gibt es sicher viele, die darüber nachdenken, ihr Rad im Ausland zu kaufen und einzuführen.


Rocky arbeitet jetzt das 26. Jahr mit Bikeaction zusammen. Bikeaction hat sogar zwei eigene Mitarbeiter bei Rocky im Hauptsitz, welche sich um die Belange der Deutschen/Europäischen Kunden kümmern. Und zusätzlich für Einfluss sorgen, wenn es um Entscheidungen für den Europäischen Markt geht.

Das Verhältnis von Rocky zu BA kann man, ohne zu übertreiben, als Familiär bezeichen. Und zwar von der guten Sorte, nicht der angeheiratete Teil der Schwiegermutter. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass irgend eine Firma in der Bikebranche sich so sehr gut mit einem Importeur versteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (2. September 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Rocky arbeitet jetzt das 26. Jahr mit Bikeaction zusammen. Bikeaction hat sogar zwei eigene Mitarbeiter bei Rocky im Hauptsitz, welche sich um die Belange der Deutschen/Europäischen Kunden kümmern. Und zusätzlich für Einfluss sorgen, wenn es um Entscheidungen für den Europäischen Markt geht.
> 
> Das Verhältnis von Rocky zu BA kann man, ohne zu übertreiben, als Familiär bezeichen. Und zwar von der guten Sorte, nicht der angeheiratete Teil der Schwiegermutter.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass irgend eine Firma in der Bikebranche sich so sehr gut mit einem Importeur versteht.



Das ist schön. Langfristige Partnerschaften werden ja immer seltener. Aber dann wäre es ja umso sinnvoller, dass RM Bike Action gute Konditionen ermöglicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. September 2014)

Was die Bikes letzendlich kosten gibt die Maktanalyse "was ist am Markt zu holen" vor, sonst nix.


----------



## lolonics (3. September 2014)

Servus, gibt es das Alu-Thunderbolt  770 für 2015 noch oder muss ich mich beeilen ?


----------



## na!To (3. September 2014)

Gibt es leider nicht mehr.
2014er ist noch in geringen Stückzahlen vorhanden (S, L, XL)


----------



## Hillside (4. September 2014)

Eine Frage zum Thunderbolt (BC):

Beim Thunderbolt ist ein Lenkwinkel von 66,5°-68,2° angegeben, der Reach ist 436-452mm. Wenn ich die Ride9-Einstellung abfahrtsorientiert mache, so, dass der Lenkwinkel möglichst flach ist (66,5°), dann ist der Reach also 436mm, richtig?


----------



## lolonics (4. September 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Gibt es leider nicht mehr.
> 2014er ist noch in geringen Stückzahlen vorhanden (S, L, XL)



Irgend eine Chance es noch in M zu bekommen und evtl. mal kurz Probe zu fahren ? 

Edit: Oder meinst du es ist mit meinen 1.60-1.70m schlauer ein S zu nehmen  (1.75 sind angepeilt ) ? Finde das Rad nämlich rein vom Papier her sehr geil !


----------



## na!To (5. September 2014)

In M sind sowohl 750 und 770 seit fast 2 Monaten ausverkauft.
Aktuell ist das 2015er 750 direkt im Lager.

Also für 160cm definitiv S für 175cm Größe M, wie groß bist du den Aktuell? Schrittlänge?


----------



## lolonics (5. September 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> In M sind sowohl 750 und 770 seit fast 2 Monaten ausverkauft.
> Aktuell ist das 2015er 750 direkt im Lager.
> 
> Also für 160cm definitiv S für 175cm Größe M, wie groß bist du den Aktuell? Schrittlänge?




Ich glaube das hat sich dann erledigt und es wird wohl ein Liteville, aber Danke für die schnelle Hilfe !


----------



## Bond007 (6. September 2014)

Seit kurzem gibt´s die aktuellen RM-Modelle auch auf deren Website zu bestaunen! Hoffe, das mein Händler in MUC bald eine Auskunft geben kann, wann die neuen Modelle bei ihm eintreffen werden. Angeblich soll´s zwischen Oktober/November sein.
Für mich relevant sind bzw. wären *VERTEX 950/970RSL*, wobei Letzteres bzgl. Ausstattung schon seeeeehr fein wäre!


----------



## na!To (7. September 2014)

Da hat er recht, die beiden Bikes stehen auf Oktober. Welche Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (7. September 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Da hat er recht, die beiden Bikes stehen auf Oktober. Welche Größe?


Handelt sich um ein *L*.
Kennst Du den Händler, weil Du dir da so sicher bist?


----------



## na!To (7. September 2014)

Dann kommt es im Oktober.

Nein. Aber ich kenne den ersten Auslieferungstermin


----------



## Bond007 (8. September 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Dann kommt es im Oktober.
> Nein. Aber ich kenne den ersten Auslieferungstermin



Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an...danke!


----------



## steff76 (9. September 2014)

Gibts irgendwo Bilder zu den 2015 Instinct Modellen ???

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Deleted 10349 (9. September 2014)

steff76 schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo Bilder zu den 2015 Instinct Modellen ???



Einige kann ich beitragen ... here we go:

Instinct MSL 990 BC-Edition






Instinct MSL 950 im Hintergrund das 930





Instinct MSL 999 im Hintergrund das 970





Ride on!

Tante Edith hat die Bilder gross gemacht ...


----------



## steff76 (9. September 2014)

Mmmh, liebe auf den ersten Blick ist das nicht 
Aber danke für die Bilder.

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## nrgmac (12. September 2014)

War dann wohl auch mein letztes Rocky nach allen Slayer Modellen von 2001 bis 2010 (OK, SS hatte ich keines).
Evlt. noch ein 2014 als Abverkauf oder Gebrauchtbike, doch ab 2015 fehlt mir der Bezug zu Bike und Einsatzbereich.
Andere Mütter haben aber auch schöne Töchter.
Bye bye RM.


----------



## na!To (12. September 2014)

Schön das du uns daran teilhaben lässt


----------



## nrgmac (12. September 2014)

Aber gerne doch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (14. September 2014)

Naja, @na!To warum soll er nicht mitteilen, dass er die neuen Modelle nicht ansprechend findet? Mir gehts ähnlich, und negatives Feedback ist auch Feedback- da du ja in irgendeiner Art und Weise einen gewissen Draht zu Rocky bzw. Bikeaction oder so zu haben scheinst, leite es einfach weiter


----------



## nrgmac (14. September 2014)

Kritik ist hier doch gänzlich unerwünscht


----------



## pndrev (15. September 2014)

Mir geht's aber ähnlich. Ich hab das '13er Slayer und sehe im aktuellen Lineup einfach kein Bike, das mich ähnlich anspricht. Liegt zum einen daran, dass ich die Dämpferanlenkung unter dem Oberrohr optisch nicht mag, zum anderen, weil ich spontan den Einsatzzweck von Thunderbolt, Element und Instinct, Altitude nicht auseinanderhalten kann. Das ich nachwievor gerne 26" fahre tut sein übriges.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (15. September 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> ... weil ich spontan den Einsatzzweck von Thunderbolt, Element und Instinct, Altitude nicht auseinanderhalten kann...



Habe auf Seite 2 des Fadens versucht wiederzugeben was mir zum Line-Up gesagt wurde ... guckst Du:


TribalWarrior schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ...
> 
> habe bzgl. der Produktpalette mal mit meinem Dealer gequatscht, dieser hatte Gelegenheit mit ein paar Produktmanagern von Rocky zu reden und so wie ich es verstanden habe ist die Philosophie der Bikes auf den jeweiligen Fahrertyp ausgerichtet.
> 
> ...



Finde es noch interessant das die aktuellen Modelle so "problematisch" zu sein scheinen, vorallem da die Palette schon letztes Jahr +/- so existiert hat. 2015 ist "nur" der Slayer weggefallen. Andere Firmen z.B. Santa Cruz bietet eine sehr ähnliche Palette an (im Fall Santa Cruz sogar mit noch deutlicheren Überlappungen) ... würde mich interessieren ob hier ähnliche Verwirrung herrscht ...


----------



## nrgmac (15. September 2014)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> Altitude ist für den "gröberen" Einsatz gedacht, also tendenziell im ehemaligen Slayer-Bereich angesiedelt ... nennen wir es Enduro
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Die Äusserung das ein Altitude das Slayer nicht ersetzen kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Also mit 150mm und 650B Rädern kann ich nicht weniger grobes Zeug fahren wie mit 170mm und 26" ... ich finde die aktuelle Produktpalette eigentlich ganz ausgewogen.



Was kann man an dieser Aussage nicht nachvollziehen?
Das Alti ist ein AM bzw. AM+. Mit dem Ding würde ich niemals in den Park fahren.
Mit dem aktuellen Slayer oder seinen Vorgängern (ab New Slayer aufwärts ) habe ich da absolut kein Problem.
Nur weil die Industrie der Meinung ist, dass man das Mehrgewicht der neuen LR-Größen mittels Plastikrahmen kompensieren muss, muss ich als Kunde das nicht auch so sehen.
Ich persönlich finde es sehr schade, dass eine Firma, die durch Produkte wie das Switch, Slayer oder RMX bekannt geworden ist mit der Tradition bricht und alles oberhalb vom Trailspielzeug aus dem Programm nimmt. 

BTW: SantaCruz baut das Nomad nach wie vor!


----------



## Deleted 10349 (15. September 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Was kann man an dieser Aussage nicht nachvollziehen?
> Das Alti ist ein AM bzw. AM+. Mit dem Ding würde ich niemals in den Park fahren.
> Mit dem aktuellen Slayer oder seinen Vorgängern (ab New Slayer aufwärts ) habe ich da absolut kein Problem.
> Nur weil die Industrie der Meinung ist, dass man das Mehrgewicht der neuen LR-Größen mittels Plastikrahmen kompensieren muss, muss ich als Kunde das nicht auch so sehen.
> ...



Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Zitat nur 'pndrev' die Produktpalette etwas näher bringen.
Meine Aussage zum Alti vs. Slayer sollte eigentlich gar nicht mit ins Zitat, da jeder selbst wissen muss was er mit seinem Bike tut oder lässt ...

Das RMX und Switch ersatzlos gestrichen wurden finde ich auch schade, aber das ist ein typischer Fall von "Is' halt so".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (15. September 2014)

@TribalWarrior: Den Post habe ich schon gelesen. Ich habe die Modelle auch letzter Jahr nicht richtig einschätzen können. Das Slayer war für mich das wohldefinierteste Bike der Palette. Das fällt weg und ich sehe einfach nichts, was diesen Platz einnimmt. Damit kann ich mit dem neuen Lineup noch weniger anfangen, da ich instinktiv immer den Ersatz für das Slayer suche um den Rest einzuordnen.


----------



## nrgmac (16. September 2014)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Zitat nur 'pndrev' die Produktpalette etwas näher bringen.



War schon klar soweit.
Allerdings könnte Speiseeis dann auch mal so einfach das Enduro aus dem Programm werfen und den Kunden sagen, dass das Stumpjumper EVO ein gleichwertiger Ersatz ist 
Gerade jetzt, wo die Enduro-Welle durch die ganze UCI schwappt das einzige echte Bike dieser Kategorie aus der Palette zu kicken zeugt von großem Optimismus und unternehmerischer Weitsicht


----------



## Hillside (16. September 2014)

Ich sehe nur, dass immer mehr Firmen einen Plattform-Gedanken haben: Eine Rahmenform stellt die Basis für unterschiedliche Modelle. Damit ist Rocky in nicht so guter Gesellschaft z. B. mit Canyon, die u. a. Nerve, Spectral und Strive alle auf derselben Plattform entwickelt haben und den resultierenden Einheitslook wohl trotzdem bestens verkaufen. 

Das ist aus Sicht der Entwicklungskosten zwar nachvollziehbar, aber die Eigenständigkeit eines Modells leidet trotzdem darunter.


----------



## MaV3RiX (16. September 2014)

hat vielleicht jemand "normale" fotos vom 2015er Altitude 770 MSL? ich würde das bike gern als grundlage für einen custom-aufbau nehmen (wohl günstiger als das rahmen-set) und muss mir die farbe schöngucken. die fotos auf der rocky-website sind halt zu steril um einen aussagekräftigen eindruck vom lack zu bekommen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (16. September 2014)

Eigentlich ist das Rocky-Line-Up schlüssiger als so manches andere.

Das Element ist das perfekte Fully.
Das Thunderbolt für die, die ein wenig mehr Federweg wollen als beim Element.
Das Thunderbolt BC für die, die eine wenig FW mehr an der Front wollen als beim regulären Thunderbolt.
Das Instinct für die, die ein wenig mehr Federweg wollen als beim Thunderbolt.
Das Instinct RE für die, die eine wenig FW mehr an der Front wollen als beim regulären Instinct.
Das Altitude für die, die ein wenig mehr Federweg wollen als beim Instinct.
Das Slayer  für die, die ein wenig mehr Federweg wollen als beim Altitude.


----------



## nrgmac (16. September 2014)

Hab ich gerade was verpasst?


----------



## desktop (16. September 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das Rocky-Line-Up schlüssiger als so manches andere.
> 
> Das Element ist das perfekte Fully.
> Das Thunderbolt für die, die ein wenig mehr Federweg wollen als beim Element.
> ...



Dann aber bitte auch vollständig 
Das Altitude RE für die, die eine wenig FW mehr an der Front wollen als beim regulären Altitude.


----------



## nrgmac (16. September 2014)

Und den Satz mit dem Slayer bitte streichen....


----------



## Flo1 (16. September 2014)

ich stehe totall auf das neue Thunderbolt!
Fahr seit 2 Jahren das Haibike Sleek (Carbonleichtbau) inkl. Carbon Felgen auf unseren Trails und davor das Canyon Nerve und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich nicht unbedingt den Federweg vermisse sondern eher den flachen Lenkwinkel.
Wenn ein Fahrwerk gut funktioniert dann reichen für 90% aller Einsätze ca. 120mm am Heck. Dafür würde ich gerne das Bike etwas steifer haben und flacher und schon hat man ein Traum Trail Bike. Gut, einen ständigen Einsatz im Park wäre es nicht gewachsen aber für den Rest auf jeden Fall! Die aktuellen Carbonrahmen halten schon extreme Dinge aus!

natürlich verschwimmen die einsatzgebite bei RM extrem aber ich finde alle Bikes perfekt plaziert. Bitte bedenkt es gibt auch Biker die keinen Bock haben sich das Bike nach und nach an das Einsatzgebiet anzupassen. Das macht RM schon geschickt - Sie suchen halt die Premiumkunden die ein fertiges Bike kaufen egal was es kostet.


----------



## pndrev (16. September 2014)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Bitte bedenkt es gibt auch Biker die keinen Bock haben sich das Bike nach und nach an das Einsatzgebiet anzupassen. Das macht RM schon geschickt - Sie suchen halt die Premiumkunden die ein fertiges Bike kaufen egal was es kostet.



Sogar das Slayer habe ich weiter auf meine Vorlieben anpassen müssen, und das sehe ich eigentlich als perfektes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (16. September 2014)

Hab auf bikes.com geschaut, deswegen etwas mängelbehaftet die Aufzählung.


----------



## nrgmac (17. September 2014)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Fahrwerk gut funktioniert dann reichen für 90% aller Einsätze ca. 120mm am Heck. Dafür würde ich gerne das Bike etwas steifer haben und flacher und schon hat man ein Traum Trail Bike. Gut, einen ständigen Einsatz im Park wäre es nicht gewachsen aber für den Rest auf jeden Fall! Die aktuellen Carbonrahmen halten schon extreme Dinge aus!



Ich bin kein Tourenfahrer und was mir für ein Federweg ausreicht, dass entscheide ich noch selber.
Würde Dich mal einen Tag mit auf den Feldberg nehmen, habe aber keine Lust auf das Gejammer, wenn das 120 mm Plastikrad den Tag nicht übersteht.



pndrev schrieb:


> Sogar das Slayer habe ich weiter auf meine Vorlieben anpassen müssen, und das sehe ich eigentlich als perfektes Bike.



Würde ich jetzt als normal bezeichnen. Einheitsbrei gibt´s bei Versenden, Ghost, Cube, usw. genug.
Viele der Käufer sind mit dem Material schon überfordert (ein Grund für CTD & Co.).
Individuell bedeutet bei RM selber aufbauen, jedoch sprengt das zumeist den Rahmen. Dann lieber "eines von der Stange" und die paar Teile getauscht.


----------



## Flo1 (17. September 2014)

@nrgmac
 ich liebe einfach solche Forum Diskussionen!
Sicher, dann gehörst du wohl zu den 10% - kann ja sein!
Aber ganz im Ernst: Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst das jede Fahrradkategorie ein eingenes Prüfverfahren bekommt?!
Der 120mm Carbonrahmen wird in Taiwan sicher genauso geprüft wie der 160mm Endurorahmen.
Klar, wenn mein Carbonrahmen auf einen spitzen Stein fällt ist er hinüber und der Alurahmen hat nur ne Delle aber das nenne ich mal: 
worst Case!
90% der Bikekunden trauen sich nicht Ihr Rad so zu bewegen das es am Limit bewegt wird und ich behaupte frei raus:
Das schaffst du auch nicht, sonst würdest du Biken beruflich machen...(ich natürlich auch nicht)
ich bin mit meinem Sleek schon so Trails ala val del diaol gefahren - und hey: es fährt immernoch!
Sicher bin ich damit nicht so schnell wie mit einem 160mm Enduro und die Drops sind auch nicht ganz so weit aber:
Für 90% der Bikekunden reicht das!

ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage: 120mm am Heck, steifer Rahmen, steife Gabel bis ca. 140mm am besten noch variable Geo (ala Ride 9) und 90% sind mehr als zufrieden!
Aber ja: es muss Bikes für jeden Einsatzzweck geben (race CC, Touren, Enduro usw.)

Die wollen doch alle nur verkaufen und wenn die wahl auf 90% oder 10% getroffen werden muss, na wie würdest du dich entscheiden?


----------



## nrgmac (17. September 2014)

Na prima! Dann kann das komplette Forum ja jetzt geschlossen werden, da wir ja alle nur ein ein Bike nach Deinen Vorgaben kaufen müssen um wirklich glücklich zu sein. Danke dafür!

BTW: Val Del Diaol bin ich schon mit nem Hardtail runter. Mehr Spaß macht´s aber definitiv mit >160 mm. Ach und beruflich bin ich inzwischen einfach zu alt für den Leistungssport, bin aber zu einer Zeit groß geworden, als es noch gar keine Federgabel gab und lebe trotzdem. Was Deine Behauptungen angeht, so würde ich demnach zukünftig etwas vorsichtiger agieren.


----------



## Flo1 (17. September 2014)

Mhm...fast die letzten 10% (einschließlich meinerseits) wollen sich ja noch austoben in der bike freien Zeit

Also alles aufregen umsont! Wir sind doch eindeutig gleicher Meinung


----------



## peterbe (18. September 2014)

Nrgmac: ich habe schon einige RM gefahren, auch Das Slayer SXC und das neueste Slayer. Inzwischen fahre ich Element BC und Instinct BC und ich dagegen dir, vor allem das Instinkt ist mindestens so stabil und potent wie das Slayer. beim Slayer von der Stange musstest du immer schon die Felgen und diverses andere tauschen, um robustes Material zu haben und Parktauglich zu sein. wenn du eine Altitude oder ein Instinct robust aufbaust, fährst du im Park genauso wie mit deinem Slayer. und erzähle nicht, dass Slayers unzerstörbar sind. bei bikeaction liegt wahrscheinlich der ganze Keller voll von gerissenen Schwingen. 
also, teste mal ein Altitude RE und schau mal, ob du dann noch aufs Slayer steigst. ich vermisse meine Slayer kein Stück.


----------



## Climax_66 (19. September 2014)

Was eine Diskussion, jetzt muss ich ja mein Senf los werden. Ich fahre das Instinkt und ein gepimmptes 2011er Slayer. 3 aktuelle Altintude im Bekanntenkreis.  Das Instinkt ist steif und stabil richtig aber bei weitem nicht so schluckfreudig wie das Slayer, wenn es steil und ruppig wird liegen Welten dazwischen.  Ist ja auch egal, geht ja darum das ganz viele RM Kunden ein richtig potentes Enduro wollen mit 180mm Federweg wenn möglich und 650b. Da Rocky das nicht anbietet, wird bei der Konkurrenz geschaut, habe jetzt vor 3 Wochen das YT Capra bekommen, weil ja kein neues Slayer angeboten wird. Und wenn ich ein potentes Enduro will warum soll ich mich dann mit weniger zufrieden geben das Altintude ist in meinen Augen ein Allmountain Plus und so fühlt es sich auch an, mag sein das Leute damit schneller und krasse Sachen fahren als andere mit Slayer oder einem Freerider aber wenn mein Fahrkönnen das nicht kann und ich mich auf einem potenten Enduro wohler fühle warum sollte ich mir dann ein Altintude holen? Rocky Liebe hin oder her in erster Linie will ich fahrn wozu ich Bock habe!


----------



## peterbe (19. September 2014)

Ein Slayer von der Stange war nie ein potentes Rad, Erst mit breiten Laufrädern, einem vernünftigen Dämpfer und mind. 
einer 160, besser 180 er Fox hattest du ein vernünftiges Endurobike und mit einer 180er wird das Fahrverhalten schon wieder stuckerig bergan. wenn du ein Altitude mit einer Fox 36 fährst und vielleicht sogar mit einem Stahldämpfer ist es ebenso geeignet, durch die größeren Reifen und die Geometrieverstellung hast du aber viel mehr Möglichkeiten. 
Einem Instinct mit einer 34er Fox fehlt zwar die Schluckfreudigkrit eines Slayers, aber die großen Räder und die ausgewogene Geometrie geben auch für nicht-Pros ne Ecke mehr Sicherheit.

im übrigen hat RM erst in den letzten 2 Jahren verstanden, dass Enduro, egal ob Slayer oder Altitude, nicht mit 2,25er Reifen auf 19mm Felgen geht. Wenn man ein RM artgerecht fahren wollte, musste man immer viel Geld investieren. 
ich bin froh, dass RM immer noch moderne Räder baut. Rmx und Switch in Ehren, aber ein Slayer würde heute auf Basis eines Altitude.Rahmens entwickelt werden und dann bist du schon fast bei einem RE.


----------



## Climax_66 (19. September 2014)

Ja das ist auch so ein Punkt was mir an Rocky nicht gefällt, das Potenzial wird durch miese Komponenten nicht ausgeschöpft, dann sollten Sie doch besser nur Frame Kit anbieten. Normal regelt doch die Nachfrage den Markt und das Angebot. Finds ja gut wenn man gegen den Strom schwimmt, aber nur das Rocky drauf steht Kompromisse zu machen ist nur was für Fans mit rosaroter Brille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (19. September 2014)

Also , am VR 180 mm und am HR,mittlerweile Coil,Zocci .......mir PASST'S !!!!


----------



## Deleted 10349 (19. September 2014)

Nun ja bei den Komponenten ist es halt so eine Sache, da hier jeder seine eigenen Präferenzen hat. Der eine mag SRAM, der andere Shimano der nächste Rohloff und Magura. Der eine RockShox, der nächste Fox oder Marzocchi, usw. usf. Allen gerecht zu werden ist im Grunde nicht möglich,
Mir persönlich passen die aktuellen Komponenten sehr gut, wenn ich mir die aktuellen Spezifikationen anschaue, habe ich weit weniger Tuning-Potential als vor einigen Jahren, wie gesagt für mich ...

Das Frameset wird ja auch noch angeboten, somit müsst eigentlich für jeden was passendes dabei sein ... möchte man meinen.

Im Grunde triffts Climax ganz gut: Es muss ein Bike sein, das Spass macht unabhängig von der Marke ...


----------



## indi_blau (20. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Bin grad am Entscheiden

Rocky mountain Instinct 970 msl
Santa cruz bronson S
Santa cruz 5010

Was würdet ihr kaufen?


----------



## Triple F (20. September 2014)

Kommt ein wenig auf den Einsatzzweck an... Vermutlich wird dir hier ohnehin zum Rocky geraten. Bei SC finde ich die angebotenen Konplett-Bikes überteuert, daher lohnt nur ein custom Aufbau.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. September 2014)

indi_blau schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Bin grad am Entscheiden
> 
> ...



Keins von den dreien, weil allesamt zu teuer...  und wenn wohl das SC Nomad


----------



## Climax_66 (21. September 2014)

Instinkt ist schon geil und macht Laune, aber den aktuellen VP würd ich auch nicht  hinlegen, geht aber auch wesentlich günstiger, Vorführer + Stammkunden Rabatt, Vorjahresmodel dann sieht das schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indi_blau (23. September 2014)

Hat jemand gute Bilder vom 2015er instinct 770 msl


----------



## mohrstefan (24. September 2014)

https://www.google.de/search?q=Rock...hBcWBywPVqYGwBQ&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1365&bih=776


----------



## indi_blau (24. September 2014)

Das sind doch nur 2014er Bilder!
Möchte mal dieses schwarz Orange auf nem guten Bild sehen.

Weiß nicht ob ich gut oder hässlich finde?

Irgendwie sind die Rocky Färben 2015 sagen wir mal gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## doctorska (24. September 2014)

Hey guck doch einfach unter bikes.com dort kan man auch das gewünschte Model vergrößert darstellen.


----------



## indi_blau (24. September 2014)

Da sieht man es nicht gescheit...
Danke, alles schon probiert und auch das Bild mit dem guten wade ist ja mit nassem Rahmen und einigen sonderteilen..


----------



## nrgmac (24. September 2014)

Schon mal beim Händler Deines Vertrauens nachgefragt?


----------



## indi_blau (24. September 2014)

Der hat noch keine


----------



## MaV3RiX (24. September 2014)

es gibt doch gar kein instinct 770!? 
die katalog-bilder von RM sind wirklich unterirdisch. da sehen die neuen, bunten räder richtig scheiße aus. in natura sind die meisten aber ziemlich cool. nicht zuletzt, weil die lackqualität vom feinsten ist und die matten lacke ziemlich edel aussehen.


----------



## indi_blau (24. September 2014)

970... Ich mag halt kein orange....


----------



## Juliex (24. September 2014)

Bock die 2015er Bikes mal live zu sehen und mal auf Herz und Nieren zu testen? Dann schaut einfach am 11. & 12.10. in Nussloch vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (24. September 2014)

kriege hoffentlich bis ende oktober mein eigenes. so hat es zumindest bikeaction angekündigt.


----------



## tomac_75 (24. September 2014)

Juliex schrieb:


> Bock die 2015er Bikes mal live zu sehen und mal auf Herz und Nieren zu testen? Dann schaut einfach am 11. & 12.10. in Nussloch vorbei!



Coole Sache! Ist eine Anmeldung erwünscht oder ist einfach vorbeikommen angesagt?


----------



## Climax_66 (24. September 2014)

2014er Modelle gibts bei meinem Dealer  zur Zeit bis zu 50% günstiger, nagelneu.


----------



## indi_blau (24. September 2014)

Und hat er noch das 970 msl in XL? Oder 999


----------



## Climax_66 (24. September 2014)

Kann ich nicht sagen was schon verkauft ist und was noch verfügbar ist, Kontakt: http://www.tobsensworld.com/


----------



## nrgmac (24. September 2014)

Juliex schrieb:


> Bock die 2015er Bikes mal live zu sehen und mal auf Herz und Nieren zu testen? Dann schaut einfach am 11. & 12.10. in Nussloch vorbei!



Gibt's da auch Handtaschen?


----------



## indi_blau (25. September 2014)

Er hat wirklich nur noch wenige 2015 er!! Meist in gr. m.


----------



## Juliex (25. September 2014)

Wenn ein bestimmtest Bike zum Testen gewünscht ist, dann am besten unter rockymountaindays.de vorreservieren.

@nrgmac: Handtaschen gibt es leider keine :-(


----------



## Climax_66 (25. September 2014)

New Rocky Mountain erstmals zur Rampage am Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (27. September 2014)

Hmm.. bei Pinkbike sind ja jetzt ein paar Detailfotos... aber vom Aussehen her haut es mich nicht vom Hocker, kann aber auch an der Lackierung liegen... Das RMX und Flatline hat mehr Habenwill generiert 

Aber- ist ja noch net fertig....

"Rocky actually did acknowledge that the final product could look nothing like the bike you see here, and that the test mules, including Gully's bike, are exactly that: mules for the sole purpose of evaluating ideas."


----------



## Climax_66 (27. September 2014)

Neues Rocky bei Pinkbike   http://m.pinkbike.com/news/red-bull-rampage-2014-gullys-prototype-rocky-mountain.html


----------



## nrgmac (28. September 2014)

Löst jetzt nicht gerade den Haben-Will-Reflex aus.


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. September 2014)

Umsonst würde ich es nehmen, aber kaufen .. hmmm da lösen andere Bikes mehr das "Ich will haben" aus.


----------



## MaV3RiX (1. Oktober 2014)

weiß jemand die lieferzeiten für die 2015er bikes?


----------



## na!To (2. Oktober 2014)

Was willste genau wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (2. Oktober 2014)

eigentlich will ich nur wissen, wann mein altitude 770 MSL kommt. bis jetzt hieß es nur "wahrscheinlich ende oktober". da ich aber letztes jahr um die gleiche zeit auf meine next sl kurbel gewartet hab und es dann mitte dezember wurde, halte ich die angabe eher für fantasie mit schneegestöber. und RM wird wohl wissen wo ihre container sind, wenn sie denn schon auf der reise sind. 
hab auch schon bei bikeaction angefragt, das war ihnen aber bislang keine antwort wert.


----------



## Dreamworks (2. Oktober 2014)

indi_blau schrieb:


> 970... Ich mag halt kein orange....


Sieht Live richtig gut aus...war aber auch erst schockiert


----------



## IkilledKenny (6. Oktober 2014)

find das neue flatline bis auf die Farbe eigentlich ganz geil. Soll das schon 2015 oder erst 2016 kommen? Gibts schon irgendwelche näheren Angaben zum Rahmen?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. Oktober 2014)

Nein, weil wenn du dir den Artikel bei Pinkbike durchgelesen hättest, wüstest du, dass es nur ein Funktionsprototyp ist.


----------



## Flo1 (30. Oktober 2014)

Servus,

gibt´s eigentlich schon preise für die neuen Thunderbolts in carbon und €?


----------



## indi_blau (30. Oktober 2014)

klar epiccycles hat die Preisliste im Download


----------



## Flo1 (30. Oktober 2014)

Danke!
und damit ist das Thunderbolt MSL wohl raus


----------



## nrgmac (30. Oktober 2014)

Die Alu-Modelle gehen ja gerade noch so, bei den Plaste-Dingern drehen se jetzt ganz durch..... 5300 € für ne XT Ausstattung?


----------



## MaV3RiX (30. Oktober 2014)

ja, die bikes sind teuer. aber rocky mountain ist da in guter gesellschaft. bei liteville kostet zb das 301 alu rahmen-set ~2200€, bei RM das carbon rahmen-set halt ca. 1000€ mehr. ausgehend von diesen rahmenpreisen ist die ausstattung dazu "normal". man muss das halt wollen. 
wer bikes mit gutem preis-/leistungsverhältnis sucht, muss andere marken kaufen.


----------



## indi_blau (30. Oktober 2014)

Na, aber bei liteville sind die Juniläumamodelle echt super Preis Leistung bei ner Top Ausstattung und einem Sensationell leichten Alurahmen.
Ich finde die 770 Msl Modelle auch zu teuer mit XT da die Komponenten ja nix mehr kosten.
Ride 9 hin oder her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo1 (30. Oktober 2014)

Tja, also das thunderbolt msl ist leider fast allein in seiner Art.
Geil flacher lenkwinkel aber wenig federweg und sehr leicht. 
Die BC Edition wäre so ziemlich mein Traumbike aber wenn man sich die teile mal zusammen rechnet ist der Rahmen schon verdammt teuer;-)

Ich glaube RM weiß das sie ziemlich allein am Markt sind...


----------



## indi_blau (31. Oktober 2014)

Da hast du recht, aber obwohl RM die Rahmen wie fast alle Hersteller bauen lässt hat Rm einfach sehr steife und von der geo geniale Rahmen. Klar bezahlst du den Hype der kultmarke mit und die ganzen Teams Enduro world Series, cc Team und auch die rocky mountsin days müssen bezahlt  werden. 
Ich finde das Thunderbolt bc ebenfalls toll, aber gefahren ist es wohl auch noch keiner.
Das Instinct Bc ist auch der Hammer aber halt Orange ?!?


----------



## Flo1 (31. Oktober 2014)

Tja das Instinct wäre auch cool wenn da nicht die besch... 29" Räder wären....
Alternativ ist das Ghost Riot oder das PYGA one Twenty nur leider ist das PYGA aus Alu.


----------



## indi_blau (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde mir das thunderbolt bc wohl holen. Hab das instinct über ein Jahr gefahren. 29er ist nicht mein Ding. Zu wenig wendig.

Mein element 70msl war einfach am besten und dies ist es wohl perfektioniert.

Muss ich noch sparen ansonsten ist das 750 msl eigentlich ausreichend.


----------



## indi_blau (31. Oktober 2014)

Ghost riot bin ich gefahren. Kommt nicht an RM ran, aber es ist schon ne 2-.


----------



## Flo1 (31. Oktober 2014)

AH Schade ich dachte das Riot wäre was gerade mit ner 140 oder 150 Gabel.
Ne 29" können die sich mal alle schön behalten...Am Hardtail macht´s vielleicht Sinn aber am Fully nönö.

Mir würde der Rahmen reichen und dann ein Selbstaufbau mit ner 140er Pike zum absenken auf 120mm
XX1, leichte stabile Räder mit 2,4 Conti Schlappen, Variostütze, Reverse carbonlenker


----------



## Flo1 (3. November 2014)

Hey,
indi blau, kannst du mal ein bißchen was von dem Riot erzählen?
Suche wirklich sowas in der Art, leicht, flach, für alles zu gebrauchen!


----------



## indi_blau (3. November 2014)

Ist ganz einfach.
Du meinst die 650B Variante?

Setz dich einfach mal
Auf nen santa Cruz bronson, rocky Mountain altitude, thunderbolt, ibis Ripley oder hdr dann merkst du es schon...natürlich alles subjektiv.
Alle mal fahren


----------



## Flo1 (3. November 2014)

Genau da ist das Problem 
Weiß nicht wo ich die "Exoten" testen soll. Will keine Weltreisen unternhemen nur zum proberadeln.

ja genau das aktuelle Ghost riot, kommt ja für 2015 mit ner 150er gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indi_blau (3. November 2014)

kann ich leider nicht helfen-


----------



## PALIKUL (25. Dezember 2014)

Das Christkind war hier, cooles Bike von Rocky für meinen Kleinen  ...


----------



## Philosorapthor (4. August 2015)

hab in der Freeride gelesen, dass das neue "Flatline" wohl fertig ist und "Maiden" heissen soll... weiß da jemand evtl schon genaueres drüber ?


----------



## All-Mountain (4. August 2015)

Ist auch schon im neuen Anthill-Film Unreal live zu sehen (in einfacher blauer Lackierung).
Lt. Meinem Händler wird es im Oktober offiziell vorgestellt.
Soll zunächst nur in Carbon kommen...


----------



## Philosorapthor (4. August 2015)

ich fahr heut auch gleich mal zu meinem händler  ... wobei nur in carbon - wird preislich wieder jenseits von gut und böse sein denk ich


----------



## na!To (4. August 2015)

Aktuell sind wir in Leogang auf dem 2016 Camp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (4. August 2015)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen.  Wir sind bei der Big Five zuerst in Leogang

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Philosorapthor (5. August 2015)

Die Topversion des Maiden soll angeblich 13.000 € kosten...die billigste ca. 4500 €


----------



## pndrev (5. August 2015)

Ist doch ein Schnäppchen. /Irony


----------



## All-Mountain (5. August 2015)

Wer braucht einen Downhiller aus Carbon? Und dann noch für den Preis. Wenn sich Rocky da mal nicht verkalkuliert...

Nur so als Vergleich:
Das Santa Cruz V10 CC, auch ein Carbon Downhiller mit 1a Ausstattung kostet 8.800,- $.


----------



## na!To (5. August 2015)

+ das alle Bikes aussehen wie Cube, Bulls, Focus etc pp. Furchtbar. Die Farben ansich sind ok, aber das Design, so man den davon sprechen kann, ist echt billig. Der neue Schriftzug leistet daran auch seinen Beitrag. Optisch gibts kein Bike was einen "haben will"- Reflex auslöst.
Zum Glück fahren sie besser als sie aussehen.


----------



## MaV3RiX (5. August 2015)

gibts bilder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2015)

Mensch was ist aus Rocky Mountain bloß geworden, so wird das nix mehr mit uns....


----------



## na!To (5. August 2015)

Machen wir doch hier weiter? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rocky-mountain-my16.761470/

Die Jungs wollen Geld verdienen. Punkt.


----------



## pndrev (5. August 2015)

Ich liebe mein Slayer, aber so wie's aussieht wird das nächste Bike dann doch kein Rocky mehr. Preislich kommen wir angesichts Optik und Ausstattung nicht mehr zusammen... und nein, Versenderniveau erwarte ich nicht, keine Sorge.


----------



## All-Mountain (6. August 2015)

Katze aus dem Sack:
http://www.bikes.com/en/stories/introducing-maiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

